# 4CRS Hobie Demo Day



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Join us at Pastorius Reservoir in Durango on this Saturday, August 27th for FREE demos of the lastest offerings in the Mirage Drive kayak line from Hobie. With a full lineup of fishing, sailing and recreational pedal drive kayaks, there's sure to be something to interest just about anyone. If you haven't tried a Hobie yet, now is a great time to do so... for FREE! Please or email to RSVP to the demo. 970-259-3893 or [email protected]


----------

